# Films you haven't seen



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm quite a big film fan and watch a lot of em.

Last night it occurred to me that I'd never seen Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves when it was on last night, always meant to but never got round to it.

I've also never seen Lawrence of Arabia or Princess Bride.

What really popular films have the filmwatchers of U75 not seen?

Has anyone not seen Star Wars, or Mary Poppins, or Terminator 2 or Titanic?
(obviously this doesn't count if you rarely watch films)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

I have seen Star Wars, but not the other five.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 15, 2013)

Lion king.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 15, 2013)

quimcunx


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2013)

Armageddon


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 15, 2013)

Belushi said:


> quimcunx



I went to see that Japanese film you were talking about the other week, btw.

I have not seen

Star Wars (except the 1st part of the new ones which I had a free ticket for) 
Bugsy Malone
Mary Poppins
Terminator 2
The Goonies
I saw Ghostbusters last year at the insistence of 5t3IIa 
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Any bond films except Octopussy
Bednobs and broomsticks
Lion King
Princess Bride
Any of the old Disney films except pinnochio. 
and many many more


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 15, 2013)

Any of the Harry Potter films. The last couple of Star Wars (after The Phantom Menace was so shit.) Absolutely loads of old classics - Gone With The Wind springs to mind.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I went to see that Japanese film you were talking about the other week, btw.



Like Father Like Son? Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Brechin Sprout (Dec 15, 2013)

It's a Wonderful Life

Have I missed anything? Get conflicting opinions.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 15, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Like Father Like Son? Did you enjoy it?



Yes.  One thing puzzled me.  The other (nice) couple's easy ozy way about which one they ended up with. 




Brechin Sprout said:


> It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Have I missed anything? Get conflicting opinions.



Not seen that either, despite having it on DVD.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 15, 2013)

Avatar. I'm not sorry either.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 15, 2013)

The Godfather Trilogy
The Shining
2001
Taxi Driver
Toy Story Trilogy
Finding Nemo
Lion King
Most James Bond films.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Brechin Sprout said:


> It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Have I missed anything?



Yes. It's great..


----------



## Kidda (Dec 15, 2013)

Brechin Sprout said:


> It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Have I missed anything? Get conflicting opinions.



I watched it for the first time last year, it's worth a watch


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2013)

Brechin Sprout said:


> It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> Have I missed anything? Get conflicting opinions.


Yes, yes you are.

It's the perfect film, and now is the perfect time to watch it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 15, 2013)

A Field In England - I watched and liked Sightseers/that other weirdy horror one about the hit men - They're all by the same guy aren't they? I'm sure they are. Anyway, I've got A Field... on my hard drive but I somehow can't be arsed with it/don't fancy it.

Berbarian Sound Studio - I've heard it's good but I suspect it might be boring. I've got it and intend watching it at some point so hopefully I'll be proved wrong.

Oldboy/The Vengence trilogy another one I haven't got round to watching that's supposed to be good.

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo/Any of the other ones - Just don't appeal to me at all.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2013)

I haven't seen a Disney cartoon film since 1981 (The Fox and the Hounds)


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocky. Any Sylvester Stallone film, in fact. 
Being a childless adult, I haven't seen any recent Disney. 
Titanic - why on earth would I?


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2013)

Titanic
Forrest Gump
Most of the Bond films (seen Dr No, the one with Jane Seymour and the Daniel Craig ones but none of the others that I can think of).

And I don't care either...


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2013)

Titanic
Forrest Gump
Avatar
Any Bourne films
Never sat through the whole of Alien, although I've got the gist of it.

And any of that shite with hairy-toed little midgets in can fuck right off.  I'm not 14.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> A Field In England - I watched and liked Sightseers/that other weirdy horror one about the hit men - They're all by the same guy aren't they? I'm sure they are. Anyway, I've got A Field... on my hard drive but I somehow can't be arsed with it/don't fancy it.



I got round to watching that a few weeks ago. Its a lot better than I thought it would be. Two scenes in it are amazing. Reading a bit afterwards helped to make sense of it mind.



Frances Lengel said:


> Berbarian Sound Studio - I've heard it's good but I suspect it might be boring. I've got it and intend watching it at some point so hopefully I'll be proved wrong.



Bit of a weird one that. The way sound is used is like no film I've seen and Toby thingy is good but I think there was a twist that I missed so come the end I hadn't a clue what was going on.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> Yes, yes you are.
> 
> It's the perfect film, and now is the perfect time to watch it.


It's bloody awful. Any time!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never seen Harry Potter, nor have I seen any of the Godfather films.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

Dr. Furface said:


> It's bloody awful. Any time!


You are very very wrong.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

Wizard of Oz is probably the biggest gap, though I often feel like I've seen it having seen it referenced so many times in other films and TV.

I hadn't seen Grease until a few Christmases ago. I wish I still hadn't


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 15, 2013)

Any of the Harry Potter films, any Rocky films, Raging Bull, any of the Godfather films, Dirty Dancing, Footloose, Grease, It's a Wonderful Life, Titanic, Forst Gump, Green Mile (any Tom Hanks film since Big thinking about it), Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 15, 2013)

gremlins 3


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> I've never seen Harry Potter, nor have I seen any of the Godfather films.



One out of all of those is definitely worth watching, but I'm not telling you which


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> You are very very wrong.


Oh it's ok, I know.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> One out of all of those is definitely worth watching, but I'm not telling you which


It won't be the HP ones! (A friend of mine was in the crew and said they were not at all good films. He advised me to avoid them at all costs)


----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2013)

Sue said:


> Titanic
> Forrest Gump
> Most of the Bond films (seen Dr No, the one with Jane Seymour and the Daniel Craig ones but none of the others that I can think of).
> 
> And I don't care either...



Don't watch Titanic! It's shiiiiiit! I was forced to watch it when i was so sick i couldn't move, some cunt put it on the telly and i couldn't turn it off  it's about ten hours long ffs


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 15, 2013)

dessiato said:


> It won't be the HP ones! (A friend of mine was in the crew and said they were not at all good films. He advised me to avoid them at all costs)



Any adult watching them should be ashamed of themselves, unless in the possession of a child at the time.  Even then, frankly, it shows poor judgement.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 15, 2013)

Bonfirelight said:


> gremlins 3


no me neither funnily enough


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2013)

Films I haven't seen from IMDb's ‘Top 250’ list:

9. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
11. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
18. Forrest Gump (1994)
19. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers (2002)
32. Sunset Blvd. (1950)
34. City Lights (1931)
39. Spirited Away (2001)
41. Modern Times (1936)
42. Life Is Beautiful (1997)
44. The Pianist (2002)
48. The Intouchables (2011)
52. The Green Mile (1999)
56. Django Unchained (2012)
57. American Beauty (1999)
62. The Great Dictator (1940)
63. Double Indemnity (1944)
68. Cinema Paradiso (1988)
78. Oldboy (2003)
81. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (2004)
84. Princess Mononoke (1997)
86. Bicycle Thieves (1948)
87. Singin' in the Rain (1952)
88. Grave of the Fireflies (1988)
89. Witness for the Prosecution (1957)
90. All About Eve (1950)
92. Rashomon (1950)
98. The Apartment (1960)
103. Raging Bull (1980)
105. A Separation (2011)
106. The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (2013)
115. The Kid (1921)
116. On the Waterfront (1954)
118. Pan's Labyrinth (2006)
121. Ikiru (1952)
123. The General (1926)
129. Ran (1985)
130. Rebecca (1940)
132. Gran Torino (2008)
133. The Gold Rush (1925)
136. The Hunt (2012)
137. It Happened One Night (1934)
144. Diabolique (1955)
147. The Sixth Sense (1999)
148. The Secret in Their Eyes (2009)
149. Gone with the Wind (1939)
152. No Country for Old Men (2007)
154. Warrior (2011)
155. Sin City (2005)
160. Annie Hall (1977)
161. Rush (2013)
164. Into the Wild (2007)
169. How to Train Your Dragon (2010)
170. The Best Years of Our Lives (1946)
174. The Avengers (2012)
175. Howl's Moving Castle (2004)
176. Notorious (1946)
177. Million Dollar Baby (2004)
178. There Will Be Blood (2007)
179. The 400 Blows (1959)
181. Mary and Max (2009)
183. Amores Perros (2000)
185. A Beautiful Mind (2001)
186. The King's Speech (2010)
189. Like Stars on Earth (2007)
191. 3 Idiots (2009)
193. Persona (1966)
197. Rang De Basanti (2006)
200. Fanny and Alexander (1982)
204. 8½ (1963)
205. La Strada (1954)
206. Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf? (1966)
209. Rocky (1976)
210. Black Swan (2010)
211. Incendies (2010)
214. Barry Lyndon (1975)
215. Slumdog Millionaire (2008)
216. Anatomy of a Murder (1959)
217. Before Midnight (2013)
218. Memories of Murder (2003)
221. Roman Holiday (1953)
225. The Manchurian Candidate (1962)
226. The Truman Show (1998)
227. Prisoners (2013)
228. Ip Man (2008)
229. Stalker (1979)
230. The Diving Bell and the Butterfly (2007)
231. Life of Pi (2012)
233. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 (2011)
234. The Celebration (1998)
236. Hachi: A Dog's Tale (2009)
239. Three Colors: Red (1994)
240. Before Sunrise (1995)
243. Castle in the Sky (1986)
246. A Christmas Story (1983)
248. A Streetcar Named Desire (1951)
249. Lagaan: Once Upon a Time in India (2001)
250. Underground (1995)
153/250 seen (61.2%)
97/250 not seen (38.8%)
238/250 had heard of (95.2%)
12/250 hadn't heard of (4.8%)

_73/100 seen (73%)
27/100 not seen (27%)
99/100 had heard of (99%)
1/100 hadn't heard of (1%)_

[amended 20:01 15.12.13]


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Films I haven't seen from IMDb's ‘Top 250’ list:


Witness for the Prosecution and It Happened One Night really are superb


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Witness for the Prosecution and It Happened One Night really are superb



Cheers - plus it may be time to finally plug the gaps in my Kurosawa and Hitchcock viewing history. And watch _Barry Lyndon_.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> And watch _Barry Lyndon_.


oh god yes!


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 15, 2013)

blairsh said:


> Don't watch Titanic! It's shiiiiiit! I was forced to watch it when i was so sick i couldn't move, some cunt put it on the telly and i couldn't turn it off  it's about ten hours long ffs



indeed its shit, nice baps though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 15, 2013)

Met someone yesterday who hadn't seen shaun of the dead


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Cheers - plus it may be time to finally plug the gaps in my Kurosawa and Hitchcock viewing history. And watch _Barry Lyndon_.



Barry is Kubrick's best film imo.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I'm quite a big film fan and watch a lot of em.
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that I'd never seen Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves when it was on last night, always meant to but never got round to it.
> 
> ...




with the death of POT today, you may have the chance to watch it soon - get a big telly, kick everyone out the house, warp yourselof in a duvet and take in its beauty


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I'm quite a big film fan and watch a lot of em.
> 
> Last night it occurred to me that I'd never seen Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves when it was on last night, always meant to but never got round to it.
> 
> ...



Never saw Titanic. I saw James Cameron do that 'I'm the king of the world!' line at the Oscars, and it put me right off.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2013)

billy_bob said:


> And any of that shite with hairy-toed little midgets in can fuck right off.  I'm not 14.



I agree. One Gremlins movie was enough for me.


----------



## thriller (Dec 15, 2013)

Godfather 2 and 3
Lord of the Rings 2 and 3
Ferris Buller


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never watched The Shawshank Redemption. Apparently, it's it's like the most-watched movie or something.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Never saw Titanic. I saw James Cameron do that 'I'm the king of the world!' line at the Oscars, and it put me right off.


The bit where the ship actually sinks is good, but the other 170 minutes not so much.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 15, 2013)

Never seen anything with Peter O'Toole, hence unmoved by his croaking.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

Beckett and lion in winter are both excellent, and he's brilliant in them.


----------



## Sue (Dec 15, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've never watched The Shawshank Redemption. Apparently, it's it's like the most-watched movie or something.


Oh,  me either. Not v interested in it really.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Met someone yesterday who hadn't seen shaun of the dead



All them films with Simon Pegg(?) is it? And Spaced ...(I'm about to commit heresy here but they're only _alright_ really aren't they? They aren't that good - You can watch them if they're on but in the days of vidoe shops, you wouldn't have mished to the shop to get Shaun of the Dead out would you? I wouldn't have anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Films I haven't seen from IMDb's ‘Top 250’ list:
> 
> 9. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King (2003)
> 11. The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring (2001)
> ...


The Celebration = Festen


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> All them films with Simon Pegg(?) is it? And Spaced ...(I'm about to commit heresy here but they're only _alright_ really aren't they? They aren't that good - You can watch them if they're on but in the days of vidoe shops, you wouldn't have mished to the shop to get Shaun of the Dead out would you? I wouldn't have anyway.


I agree, all those films are supremely _not bad._


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The Celebration = Festen


Aha ta - not seen but heard of. Why can't they give things the proper name eh


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

D'wards said:


> I agree, all those films are supremely _not bad._


Hot Fuzz was a bag of shite


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> All them films with Simon Pegg(?) is it? And Spaced ...(I'm about to commit heresy here but they're only _alright_ really aren't they? They aren't that good - You can watch them if they're on but in the days of vidoe shops, you wouldn't have mished to the shop to get Shaun of the Dead out would you? I wouldn't have anyway.



The latest one, the worlds end was more mediocre than the other two.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Aha ta - not seen but heard of. Why can't they give things the proper name eh



It's very good, the first and best of the Dogme films.


----------



## Cid (Dec 15, 2013)

Still a member of the 'I've never seen the sound of music and am proud' club.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

I've never seen any of the Matrix films, any of the Die Hard films. I hadn't even heard of the films with that guy who died the other day, whose name I can't remember and hadn't heard before he died. 

There are lots of films I haven't seen. But since I haven't heard of most of them, it's hard to say what they are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

I have seen all of them.
At least, I can't be bothered to think about what I haven't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

Cid said:


> Still a member of the 'I've never seen the sound of music and am proud' club.


Ooh, I haven't seen that either. Quite a lot of them musicals innit


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

I love the first 2 Godfather films. The second is the best.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Hot Fuzz was a bag of shite


My daughter loves all those films. I think they're rubbish. But Hot Fuzz was the worst.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I love the first 2 Godfather films. The second is the best.


I liked the third too


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 15, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the third too


It suffers in comparison with the other two, but it's miles better than Hot Fuzz, say.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> All them films with Simon Pegg(?) is it? And Spaced ...(I'm about to commit heresy here but they're only _alright_ really aren't they? They aren't that good - You can watch them if they're on but in the days of vidoe shops, you wouldn't have mished to the shop to get Shaun of the Dead out would you? I wouldn't have anyway.



Some people aren't meant to be friends


----------



## Cid (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> All them films with Simon Pegg(?) is it? And Spaced ...(I'm about to commit heresy here but they're only _alright_ really aren't they? They aren't that good - You can watch them if they're on but in the days of vidoe shops, you wouldn't have mished to the shop to get Shaun of the Dead out would you? I wouldn't have anyway.



Spaced is good by any measure, as is Shaun of the Dead... If you're stoned they're elevated to levels of genius, but they're reasonable even to a sober soul.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 15, 2013)

Cid said:


> Spaced is good by any measure, as is Shaun of the Dead... If you're stoned they're elevated to levels of genius, but they're reasonable even to a sober soul.



Reasonable. Exactly.


----------



## Cid (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Reasonable. Exactly.



I must also admit that there's a regional aspect; I grew up around Tufnell park/Kentish/Camden town, Pegg's stomping ground, and there're many NW5ish aspects that are comforting to those of us who grew up there. Also I was a courier briefly, and there is a courier in spaced.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 15, 2013)

Fair enough, I can imagine.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Titanic - why on earth would I?



This, very much  
Also never watched any Indiana Jones film(they've been on while I've been doing other things but they don't interest me)
Bond films without Sean Connery are not worth watching.
Only Tom Cruise film I've ever properly watched is Legend, which has Mr Curry in it 
Anything with Rowan Atkinson<spits> is also avoided.
Any modern war film, many 'action' films, neither of the 2nd two LOTR or the 'new' Star Wars.

I do watch films, Despicable Me was ace, and going to watch no 2 soon


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 15, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> This, very much
> Also never watched any Indiana Jones film(they've been on while I've been doing other things but they don't interest me)
> Bond films without Sean Connery are not worth watching.
> Only Tom Cruise film I've ever properly watched is Legend, which has Mr Curry in it
> ...




Honestly, I know this goes against the grain, but Mr Beans Holiday is a classic- and I dont like Mr Bean


----------



## white rabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

I watched The Princess Bride a month or two ago. At least, I saw about half of it, it was a badly scratched rental DVD and wouldn't play any more. I had been assured that it was a masterpiece, and that if I could get over the title, it was a brainbox quotathon. Let's just say, I didn't bother to get a replacement. It was mildly amusing in a half-hearted way, but utterly unremarkable. I don't get it.

I've never seen the Harry Potter films, but I didn't think they were for grown-ups. Ditto, ET or Star Wars (any of them).

There are probably others, but that list is dwarfed into insignificance by the number of films I have seen that I wish i hadn't. Uppermost in my mind is Love Actually, which is the most vile, sugar-coated bucket of shit I've encountered for a while. I blame its availability via streaming on Netflix. I made it as far as the thick guy getting lucky with the hot American girls. I think I deserve a medal for doing that.


----------



## white rabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I liked the third too


No, it's not bad, but it's not great either. And in your heart you kind of know that although it's alright, it's actually just shite.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2013)

At least it finishes the story off. And I like the ending at the opera


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> At least it finishes the story off. And I like the ending at the opera



I thin that's one of its problems; loose ends shouldn't always be tied up.  Because of Michael's character development (which is perfectly reasonable in itself), the feel becomes more soap-like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2013)

It's just the ending from the book


----------



## Belushi (Dec 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just the ending from the book



It's been a long time since I read it but I'm certain it isn't; one and two are the adaptations of the book.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's just the ending from the book


Whereas the first two films are top notch cinema, the book is not top notch literature.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's been a long time since I read it but I'm certain it isn't; one and two are the adaptations of the book.


I'm pretty sure the book covers all three films.
Well I was until now....
Haven't read the book for 20 years


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 16, 2013)

Any of the Godfather films
Casablanca (tbh I did try but gave up after 10 minutes - included because some people are shocked about this)
Robocop 

I also hadn't seen any of the Die Hard films until last year when I mentioned it to Crispy , and he considered it his duty to rectify this. He's not done this for Robocop yet but I imagine it's coming.


----------



## white rabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Casablanca (tbh I did try but gave up after 10 minutes - included because some people are shocked about this)


I'm shocked by this. Casablanca is a completely brilliant film. This is despite itself, admittedly. The plot is paper-thin, the characterisation of "the boy", Sam, is excruciating. And yet ...

Somehow it transcends cliche and tells a hokey story very well. Perhaps I like it being simplistically satisfying. Whether it's the bar defiantly singing La Marseillaise or the deliciously quotable lines or Bogart's salvation, it all fits together so nicely.

Btw, I'm glad you didn't say The Silence Of The Lambs.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 16, 2013)

white rabbit said:


> I'm shocked by this. Casablanca is a completely brilliant film. This is despite itself, admittedly. The plot is paper-thin, the characterisation of "the boy", Sam, is excruciating. And yet ...
> 
> Somehow it transcends cliche and tells a hokey story very well. Perhaps I like it being simplistically satisfying. Whether it's the bar defiantly singing La Marseillaise or the deliciously quotable lines or Bogart's salvation, it all fits together so nicely.
> 
> Btw, I'm glad you didn't say The Silence Of The Lambs.


Tbf I've seen so many parodies of Casablanca I feel like I've now watched the film


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf I've seen so many parodies of Casablanca I feel like I've now watched the film


But you haven't!  It's one of the finest films in cinema history, worth every moment. Just to hear Rick say 'I was misinformed' - pure joy.


----------



## white rabbit (Dec 16, 2013)

Capt. Renault: I'm shocked, shocked to find that gambling is going on in here!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't seen a single one of the Fast & Furious series of films.

Actually, last week I decided to watch a film that had been on my must-watch films for years...the original Oldboy. It was amazing, but I wish I hadn't seen it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 16, 2013)

belboid said:


> But you haven't!  It's one of the finest films in cinema history, worth every moment. Just to hear Sam say 'I was misinformed' - pure joy.


Look, I've seen that Red Dwarf episode Camile. That's good enough


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I also hadn't seen any of the Die Hard films until last year when I mentioned it to Crispy , and he considered it his duty to rectify this. He's not done this for Robocop yet but I imagine it's coming.


YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ROBOCOP?!?!?!


----------



## ringo (Dec 16, 2013)

Casablanca
Princess Bride - Never heard of it
Forrest Gump - looked shit, probably because I thought Hanks was shit until Philadelphia.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I haven't seen a single one of the Fast & Furious series of films.


Those are the ones. I hadn't even heard of them until the guy died. When I first saw the headlines, I didn't realise they were referring to a film.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> It was amazing, but I wish I hadn't seen it.



Why?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2013)

Passion of the Christ (might be a good xmas one that)
Schindlers List


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2013)

Shrek
Citizen Kane except the bit they made us watch at school
The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug


----------



## Boppity (Dec 16, 2013)

Pulp Fiction.
Kill Bill.
The entirety of the Godfather.
Trainspotting.
Any James Bond film before the most recent one.
It's a wonderful life.
ET
Forrest Gump.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 16, 2013)

Alien.

All my freinds ghasp in contempt whenever I mentioned I haven't seen it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why?



I think the only way to describe it is....disturbing!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 16, 2013)

mwgdrwg said:


> I think the only way to describe it is....disturbing!


Aha, that makes sense! Thanks


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 16, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Shrek
> Citizen Kane except the bit they made us watch at school
> The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug



I made an effort to watch Citizen Kane a couple of years ago, and it was well worth it. Fantastic film.


----------



## seventh bullet (Dec 16, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Alien.
> 
> All my freinds ghasp in contempt whenever I mentioned I haven't seen it.



I watched it again last year after some years had passed since the last viewing and enjoyed it far better than I remembered it.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 16, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Alien.
> 
> All my freinds ghasp in contempt whenever I mentioned I haven't seen it.



That's a film I've tried to watch, but have never succeeded in sitting all the way through coz it's boring. Mind you, it's in space, what do you expect?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't seen any of the spaghetti westerns. I watched a bit of 'Once Upon A Time' and, refusing to believe that it was even supposed to be a proper movie, abandoned the entire genre in disgust.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Dec 16, 2013)

Crispy said:


> YOU HAVEN'T SEEN ROBOCOP?!?!?!


You should totally know I haven't seen Robocop! Shows how much you pay attention to what I say!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 16, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Shows how much you pay attention to what I say!



Half-past six?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

never got round to Citizen Kane

probably will one day


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 16, 2013)

I was walking back to the office with my lunch today and someone just in front of me said loudly to the person he was with 'I haven't seen Sister Act 2,' which made me think of this thread.

And as it happens I have not seen Sister Act 2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I was walking back to the office with my lunch today and someone just in front of me said loudly to the person he was with 'I haven't seen Sister Act 2,' which made me think of this thread.
> 
> And as it happens I have not seen Sister Act 2.




it's better than sister act one.Lauren Hill steals the show


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 16, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> Honestly, I know this goes against the grain, but Mr Beans Holiday is a classic- and I dont like Mr Bean



a) I can't stand Mr Bean, b) I can't stand Rowan Atkinson as a person. He is rude and arrogant ime.

I don't think I've seen Sister Act 2. Is that the film with Whoopi Goldberg being a nun?


----------



## N_igma (Dec 17, 2013)

Citizen Kane
Gone with the Wind
Doctor Zhivago
Casablanca
It's a Wonderful Life
Any of the Star Wars films
Any of the Harry Potter films (although this isn't a bad thing I don't think)
Most James Bond films
Finding Nemo and quite a lot of those Disney/Pixar films

Also I think Simon Pegg is an annoying unfunny twit I've tried to watch his films but gave up very quickly.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 17, 2013)

Reservoir Dogs


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2013)

the sound of music


----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 17, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan.
Life is Beautiful.
Citizen Kane.
Wall E.
Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2013)

East of Eden.
The Grapes of Wrath.
Avatar.
The Hobbit.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Citizen Kane


You haven't asked for my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway.

*Citizen Kane* - It's visually stunning, but dull. If you are into film history, you should probably watch it.  But it's _hugely_ over rated.
*Gone with the Wind* - not seen it all the way through, either.  I'm not persuaded I'm missing anything.
*Doctor Zhivago* - Now that you _should_ put right.  It's very long, but it's epic cinema at its best.
*Casablanca* - A classic.  You're missing out.
*It's a Wonderful Life* - Flawed, mawkish, politically suspect, but actually a great festive film.
Any of the *Star Wars* films - Well done.  Keep it that way. 
Any of the *Harry Potter* films (although this isn't a bad thing I don't think) - A couple of them are OK, but don't go out of your way.
Most *James Bond* films - If you've seen one, you have no need to see more.  In fact, one's too many.
*Finding Nemo* and quite a lot of those *Disney/Pixar* films - Pixar have turned out some fantastic children's films.  You should try to catch one. Try *Up*.

Also I think *Simon Pegg* is an annoying unfunny twit I've tried to watch his films but gave up very quickly. - I agree. One joke, and not a very good one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

Citizen Kane's a really good film. I think it suffers because people expect it to be a _great_ film. Not my favourite Welles, though. That would be The Trial, which I think is splendidly done.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The Trial, which I think is splendidly done.


The Trial _is_ a great film.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> You haven't asked for my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway.
> 
> *Citizen Kane* - It's visually stunning, but dull. If you are into film history, you should probably watch it.  But it's _hugely_ over rated.
> *Gone with the Wind* - not seen it all the way through, either.  I'm not persuaded I'm missing anything.
> ...



Why do you think 'It's a wonderful life' is politically suspect?


----------



## Utopia (Dec 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Citizen Kane's a really good film. I think it suffers because people expect it to be a _great_ film. Not my favourite Welles, though. That would be The Trial, which I think is splendidly done.


 
Citizen Kane is a shit film and nowhere near as good as Short Circuit 2, which is brilliant.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Citizen Kane is a shit film and nowhere near as good as Short Circuit 2, which is brilliant.


Passed me by, that one. Should I watch Short Circuit 1 first?


----------



## Utopia (Dec 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Passed me by, that one. Should I watch Short Circuit 1 first?


 

Hey??????    *Short Circuit 1?????? *What the fuck?????, never knew they released a Short Circuit 1!, wonder if its any good???


----------



## Utopia (Dec 17, 2013)

Boppity said:


> Pulp Fiction.
> Kill Bill.
> Trainspotting.
> ET


 
The fact you've not seen these films saddens me, greatly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Why do you think 'It's a wonderful life' is politically suspect?


I think that because it is. The message is cosy conservative reassurance.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2013)

Missed, Rita, Sue and Bob.
But saw the second one!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I think that because it is. The message is cosy conservative reassurance.


May I gratuitously use this post to plug a far superior James Stewart vehicle with a surprisingly subversive message, Harvey? Great film. 



> Years ago, my mother used to say to me, she'd say "In this world, Elwood, you can be oh so so smart, or oh so pleasant." Well, for years I was smart... I recommend pleasant. You may quote me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> May I gratuitously use this post to plug a far superior James Stewart vehicle with a surprisingly subversive message, Harvey? Great film.


I love Harvey. It's probably my favourite film. I have watched it many times and  will watch it many more.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I think that because it is. The message is cosy conservative reassurance.



yeah ok, George Bailey should have shot Mr Potter in the face and started an anarcho-commie collective, changed the name of the town from Bedford to Redford etc


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Missed, Rita, Sue and Bob.
> But saw the second one!



'Rita, Sue and Bob too', there's a second one? What's it called? 'Rita, Sue and Bob too two?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> 'Rita, Sue and Bob too', there's a second one? What's it called? 'Rita, Sue and Bob too two?


I managed to miss the first two Madness of George films. But I don't think you needed to know them to get the story.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I managed to miss the first two Madness of George films. But I don't think you needed to know them to get the story.



Missed them too, his name was George and he was mad as a goose....was it syphilis?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2013)

I've never seen Educating Rita either, it looks like a made for caine vehicle and I just didn't fancy it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've never seen Educating Rita either, it looks like a made for caine vehicle and I just didn't fancy it


It's decent. Caine's decent in it too. Michael Williams steals it.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've never seen Educating Rita either, it looks like a made for caine vehicle and I just didn't fancy it



It seemed good at the time but I wouldn't watch it again, daft sentimental working class are stupid thing going on, filmed in Trinity, Dublin.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's decent. Caine's decent in it too. Michael Williams steals it.



Who was he?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Who was he?


The don having an affair with his wife who picks up the phone every time Caine walks in on them.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Who was he?



Mr Judi Dench. Good actor.


----------



## rekil (Dec 17, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Films I haven't seen from IMDb's ‘Top 250’ list:
> 
> Memories of Murder (2003)


See this immediately. It's great. "Baldies..."


----------



## Boppity (Dec 17, 2013)

Utopia said:


> The fact you've not seen these films saddens me, greatly.



I've seen bits and bobs of kill bill and I really don't think I'm missing out. Pretty sure I'd hate it. 

Pulp Fiction and Trainspotting are on my need to watch list. ET has never appealed to me, I've seen enough pop culture references to get the story anyway.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

Boppity said:


> I've seen bits and bobs of kill bill and I really don't think I'm missing out. Pretty sure I'd hate it.
> 
> Pulp Fiction and Trainspotting are on my need to watch list. ET has never appealed to me, I've seen enough pop culture references to get the story anyway.



Forget ET but Pulp Fiction and Trainspotting should be on the national curriculum.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Missed them too, his name was George and he was mad as a goose....was it syphilis?


In the film (and Bennet's play) it's porphyria.  But the current thinking is he may have had bipolar disorder.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 17, 2013)

Boppity said:


> I've seen bits and bobs of kill bill and I really don't think I'm missing out. Pretty sure I'd hate it.
> 
> Pulp Fiction and Trainspotting are on my need to watch list. ET has never appealed to me, I've seen enough pop culture references to get the story anyway.


Funnily enough, the interesting bits in ET are motif references from Dr Zhivago.  In ET its keys.  In Dr Zhivago, Lean focusses on wheels.  Lean's thread was change, with the wheels symbolising that.  I'm not sure what the keys symbolise in ET, I think Speilberg just thought it was cool to have a motif.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, never seen Schindlers List.  I think I'm up 3 hours of life on a lot of other people


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2013)

I've yet to see the Iron Lady. Don't think I can manage it tbf


----------



## Belushi (Dec 17, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I've yet to see the Iron Lady. Don't think I can manage it tbf



I watched it on Film4 recently, it's dire, and not just because of the subject matter.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

It's rubbish. Schindler's list is dodgy too.


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 17, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Forget ET but Pulp Fiction and Trainspotting should be on the national curriculum.



I would withdraw any child of mine from the class that had to watch Trainspotting. Never seen it, never want to see it. Knew it in real life, why the fuck would I want to see it  on a big screen?

Films to me should be entertainment


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 17, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I would withdraw any child of mine from the class that had to watch Trainspotting. Never seen it, never want to see it. Knew it in real life, why the fuck would I want to see it  on a big screen?
> 
> Films to me should be entertainment



If you've never seen it, how would you know? It's hilarious and shocking and if you knew it in real life like the book it would probably be an education. I remember Paxman arguing the same point on Newsnight at the time_. _And the film is fucking Disney compared to the book.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 17, 2013)

Fucking Harry Potter.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 17, 2013)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Fucking Harry Potter.




sounds like a really unimaginative porn title version.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 19, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> If you've never seen it, how would you know? It's hilarious and shocking   _alright and a decent enough watch _and if you knew it in real life like the book it would probably be an education. I remember Paxman arguing the same point on Newsnight at the time_. _And the film is fucking Disney compared to the book.



Fixed. 

The book is quite powerful though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 19, 2013)

geminisnake said:


> I would withdraw any child of mine from the class that had to watch Trainspotting. Never seen it, never want to see it. Knew it in real life, why the fuck would I want to see it  on a big screen?
> 
> Films to me should be entertainment


sorry, but what horseshit.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 19, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> If you've never seen it, how would you know? It's hilarious and shocking and if you knew it in real life like the book it would probably be an education. I remember Paxman arguing the same point on Newsnight at the time_. _And the film is fucking Disney compared to the book.


 
Yeah, the film's not that grim, really, nothing like what I expect a real smack addict's life would be like.  It's a bit of pop culture.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 19, 2013)

Raging Bull
Sound of Music
Any Die Hards
Laurence of Arabia
The Lion King
Any of the clint spaghetti westerns


----------



## Ming (Dec 20, 2013)

No Lars von Trier movies. What's the best?


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

Ming said:


> No Lars von Trier movies. What's the best?


Europa is wonderful, and a fairly easy way in. Breaking the Waves, Dancer in the Dark or Melancholia after that.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 20, 2013)

Dancer in the Dark ftw


----------



## Jimathon (Dec 20, 2013)

I've not seen Citizen Kane, 2001 or Honey I Blew Up The Kids


----------



## Ming (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> Europa is wonderful, and a fairly easy way in. Breaking the Waves, Dancer in the Dark or Melancholia after that.


Thanks peeps! (...fires up bitlord).


----------



## D'wards (Dec 21, 2013)

Ming said:


> Thanks peeps! (...fires up bitlord).


Don't forget Dogville - its his best film imho


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 29, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I went to see that Japanese film you were talking about the other week, btw.
> 
> I have not seen
> 
> ...




I've seen Star wars and bambi now.  Belushi


----------



## QOTH (Mar 30, 2015)

I've never seen Grease or Dirty Dancing, and as such will probably be thrown out of womankind quite soon.  

I've also never seen Blade Runner all the way through. I've tried, god knows I've tried, but there's always some point in the film where I just fall asleep (always a different point though - so I have technically seen it, just not all in one go).  I think it's created some kind of pavlovian response.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've never seen Educating Rita either, it looks like a made for caine vehicle and I just didn't fancy it


I have seen this now and it was worth my time


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty good hit-rate on IMDB's 100 Greatest:

1. The Godfather
2. The Shawshank Redemption
3. Schindler's List
4. Raging Bull
5. Casablanca
6. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
7. Gone with the Wind
8. Citizen Kane
9. The Wizard of Oz
10. Titanic
11. Lawrence of Arabia
12. The Godfather: Part II
13. Psycho
14. Sunset Boulevard
15. Vertigo
16. On the Waterfront
17. Forrest Gump
18. The Sound of Music
19. West Side Story
20. Star Wars: Episode IV - A New Hope
21. E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
22. 2001: A Space Odyssey
23. The Silence of the Lambs
24. Chinatown
25. The Bridge on the River Kwai
26. Singin' in the Rain
27. It's a Wonderful Life
28. Some Like It Hot
29. 12 Angry Men
30. Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
31. Amadeus
32. Apocalypse Now
33. Gandhi
34. The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King
35. Gladiator
36. From Here to Eternity
37. Saving Private Ryan
38. Unforgiven
39. Raiders of the Lost Ark
40. Rocky
41. A Streetcar Named Desire
42. The Philadelphia Story
43. To Kill a Mockingbird
44. An American in Paris
45. The Best Years of Our Lives
46. My Fair Lady
47. Ben-Hur
48. Doctor Zhivago
49. Patton
50. Jaws
51. Braveheart
52. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
53. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
54. The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
55. The Apartment
56. Platoon
57. High Noon
58. Dances with Wolves
59. The Pianist
60. Goodfellas
61. The Exorcist
62. The Deer Hunter
63. All Quiet on the Western Front
64. The French Connection
65. City Lights
66. The King's Speech
67. It Happened One Night
68. A Place in the Sun
69. Midnight Cowboy
70. Mr. Smith Goes to Washington
71. Rain Man
72. Annie Hall
73. Out of Africa
74. Good Will Hunting
75. Terms of Endearment
76. Tootsie
77. Fargo
78. Giant
79. The Grapes of Wrath
80. Shane
81. The Green Mile
82. Close Encounters of the Third Kind
83. Network
84. Nashville
85. The Graduate
86. American Graffiti
87. Pulp Fiction
88. The African Queen
89. Stagecoach
90. Mutiny on the Bounty
91. The Maltese Falcon
92. A Clockwork Orange
93. Taxi Driver
94. Wuthering Heights
95. Double Indemnity
96. Rebel Without a Cause
97. Rear Window
98. The Third Man
99. North by Northwest
100. Yankee Doodle Dandy

What this reveals is that Tom Hanks is my most-avoided actor. Who'd have thought he'd be in so many of the Greatest Movies of All Time though?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 30, 2015)

There are sixty of those I haven't seen, and a few more I didn't get to the end of.

But then the list doesn't have The Great Escape or Terminator 2 so I call 'shit list'.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are sixty of those I haven't seen, and a few more I didn't get to the end of.
> 
> But then the list doesn't have The Great Escape or Terminator 2 so I call 'shit list'.



There's some right turkeys on there.  You have to expect that these kinds of lists will include a few so-so recent films which got the nod just because they were the last thing people saw (King's Speech...) but _Dances with Wolves_? One of the best films of all time?  And Tootsie but no Withnail and I or The Odd Couple.  And no Bladerunner.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 31, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> I went to see that Japanese film you were talking about the other week, btw.
> 
> I have not seen
> 
> ...



Thelma and Louise needs to be added to this list.

I have now also seen Die Hard and one of the other Die Hards.  And Star Wars was foisted on me quite recently too. This is a little bit upsetting as during all the brouhaha about the new Star Wars film coming out I was not able to say I've never seen the original.


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> There's some right turkeys on there.  You have to expect that these kinds of lists will include a few so-so recent films which got the nod just because they were the last thing people saw (King's Speech...) but _Dances with Wolves_? One of the best films of all time?  And Tootsie but no Withnail and I or The Odd Couple.  And no Bladerunner.


Fuck off, Tootsie is great !


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2015)

Never seen Citizen Kane, Shawshank, West Side Story, Lawrence of Arabia, Amelie, Good Will Hunting, The English Patient, Mrs Doubtfire, Transformers, most of the Batman films


----------



## Sea Star (Dec 31, 2015)

Kidda said:


> I watched it for the first time last year, it's worth a watch


I watched it last year for first time too after my friend in Canada kept insisting that I watch it! So I did and I enjoyed it! 

Also not seen any Bond films except the latest since Moonraker.
Not seen any Harry Potter movie
Not seen the last Hobbit film
Not seen Avatar
Unfortunately ended up seeing titanic, Pearl Harbour and a whole load of shit films with Tom Hanks in while travelling. I saw Pearl Harbour travelling by coach to Prague. And plenty of films I shouldn't have seen in the 80s, I saw because the Daily Mirror regularly gave away free tickets to shit films and all my mates went. 

Till a year ago the list of films I hadn't seen was pretty impressive but my partner & my friend in Canada, between them, have sat me down and made me watch most of them now!


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 31, 2015)

Avatar is dreadful


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 31, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Never seen Citizen Kane, Shawshank, West Side Story, Lawrence of Arabia, Amelie, Good Will Hunting, The English Patient, Mrs Doubtfire, Transformers, most of the Batman films


 
Out of that list, i'd only bother watching Lawrence of Arabia.  Preferably on a massive screen


----------



## Reno (Dec 31, 2015)

belboid said:


> Europa is wonderful, and a fairly easy way in. Breaking the Waves, Dancer in the Dark or Melancholia after that.


The only thing you ever really need to see by Von Trier is Riget (aka The Kingdom). The rest I can't take very seriously.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 31, 2015)

St Elmos Fire
Fast times at rigmont high
18 candles
Dirty Dancing


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Avatar is dreadful


I bet it was ace if you watched it high at an IMAX. I liked it well enough on widescreen monitor at home but I don't think I'll be re watching it this decade


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm watching home alone for the first time.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I'm watching home alone for the first time.


I watched it for the first time earlier this year.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I'm watching home alone for the first time.





danny la rouge said:


> I watched it for the first time earlier this year.


I too have watched it (several times over, cheers kids) for the first time this past year 

#HomeAloneVirgins


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 18 candles



Is that the R-rated sequel to _Sixteen Candles_?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> You haven't asked for my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway.



Have you ever thought about having that as a john x / kained&unable-esque sig?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 18, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have you ever thought about having that as a john x / kained&unable-esque sig?


Good idea!



_You haven't asked for my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway._


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I watched it for the first time earlier this year.



Still haven't, and no imminent plans to...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 18, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> _You haven't asked for my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway._


I think it works 

_* * * I'M DAVE CINZANO, AND I ENDORSE THIS MESSAGE * * *_​


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> I'm watching home alone for the first time.


Who did you watch home with before? 

/coat


----------



## Mab (Nov 19, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Armageddon


Hahalol


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 19, 2017)

That Bridge Over the River Kwai. For many years I thought it was a Simon and Garfunkel song.


----------



## Mab (Nov 19, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Armageddon


Sorry, it means popular


----------



## blairsh (Nov 19, 2017)

It does?


----------



## Mab (Nov 19, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> That Bridge Over the River Kwai. For many years I thought it was a Simon and Garfunkel song.


It’s fantastic!


----------



## Mab (Nov 19, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Don't watch Titanic! It's shiiiiiit! I was forced to watch it when i was so sick i couldn't move, some cunt put it on the telly and i couldn't turn it off  it's about ten hours long ffs


Too true,although your story kinda funny. Yes, watch original British with Clifton Webb. Many real survivors of disaster still alive and contributed to film. Very upsetting to watch but done well considering year.


----------



## Mab (Nov 19, 2017)

blairsh said:


> It does?


Oh no excuse I meant original question on thread was asking about popular films not necessarily good films. You know what I mean


----------



## blairsh (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm too hungover tbh.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 19, 2017)

Mab said:


> It’s fantastic!



I like Alec Guinness but what puts me off is that Jack Whitehall's dad keeps banging on about it and I can't stand the reactionary git.

Silly reason, most probably. I'll get round to it, eventually


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 19, 2017)

I haven't seen any of those Ali G/Borat films. I don't feel this as an aching void in my life.


----------



## RainbowTown (Nov 20, 2017)

Mab said:


> Too true,although your story kinda funny. Yes, watch original British with Clifton Webb. Many real survivors of disaster still alive and contributed to film. Very upsetting to watch but done well considering year.



Better still, watch _A Night To Remember_, another British film about the sinking, starring Kenneth More. That's far better.


----------



## Mab (Nov 21, 2017)

RainbowTown said:


> Better still, watch _A Night To Remember_, another British film about the sinking, starring Kenneth More. That's far better.


oh, that's he film I met, wi th Clifton Webb and Barbara Stanwick.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 21, 2017)

Porkys
Any Hobbit based stuff
the second half of sex lives of the Potato men


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 22, 2017)

Most musicals - I hate them. I hate the way people suddenly start jumping around and dancing on tables right in the middle of the plot, ridiculous idea, it breaks the narrative and I find it cringe worthy to the point of embarrassing. I can suspend belief in reality to be able to watch any sci-fi, aliens landing, yeah that could happen, people dancing on tables, nah that's just daft.

I have endured Blues Brothers and remember as a kid being bored out of my head at Mary Poppins and Bedknobs and Broomsticks when they started singing and dancing on tables....stop it!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2017)

I haven't seen the original Planet of the Apes because I find Charlton Heston unwatchably terrible in everything.


----------

